# Help with water specs



## joeeey (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello all,

I am having an issue with black hair algae. Maybe some can help with some advise? and I am not totally sure if my tank has cycled yet.
My specs are these.

72 Gallon
Heavily planted
approximately 40 - 50 small fish golden rasboras, White clouds, Cardinal tetras, Killies and 40 CRS

3 wpg lighting 8hrs on
20lb CO2 w/ ph controller
Fluval 404 & Eheim 2028
NH3 0
No2 0
No3 20
PH 6.0
Temp 79f
KH 53.7
GH 107.4

I forget to mention that i dose once a week with flourish:
1.1 cap of comp supp for planted aq.
1.7 caps of phosphorus
1.4 cap iron
2.2 cap pottassium
2 cap nitrogen
and i just started to dose with excel to help w/algae.
and I use plant tabs in the substrate


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi joeeey,

First, very nice looking tank. Second, that is a lot of light and a fairly long light period. Third, if dosing Excel at 2X normal dose doesn't slow it down, you may want to cut back your photoperiod.


----------



## joeeey (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you, I have been only dosing the recommended amount of excel but I will try to 2x the amount and reduce the light period.


----------



## pkeeler (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't see any algae. Eliminating all algae is probably not possible. Is it the type of algae? If it is diatoms, they show up in new tanks. Maybe some Amano shrimp or Otos?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Its not necessarily alot of light or too long of a photoperiod. 
What type of lighting do you have and what bulbs?
Have you calculated the 3 wpg based on the tank size (72) or based on the amount of 'open water' the light is illuminating. Most tanks are based on the outside dimensions and once you fill it with substrate and ornaments you will have less than the given tank size.


----------



## joeeey (Mar 10, 2009)

pkeeler said:


> I don't see any algae. Eliminating all algae is probably not possible. Is it the type of algae? If it is diatoms, they show up in new tanks. Maybe some Amano shrimp or Otos?


Can I add amano shrimp with the fish I currently have? The photo I have posted is before the algae grew. The algae fur in heaviest in the low grass on the right and on the long leaf plants on the left



Newt said:


> Its not necessarily alot of light or too long of a photoperiod.
> What type of lighting do you have and what bulbs?
> Have you calculated the 3 wpg based on the tank size (72) or based on the amount of 'open water' the light is illuminating. Most tanks are based on the outside dimensions and once you fill it with substrate and ornaments you will have less than the given tank size.


I have Compact Florescent bulbs and yes I am basing it on the tank size. I do have 3 - 4 of substrate, so I have more than 3 wpg. But I do have the light about 12" over the water surface.


----------



## pkeeler (Apr 26, 2009)

If your fish are not eating your CRS, they will not eat Amanos. 

Not all algae eaters prefer the same food so it is important to identify the algae you have or are prone to. I don't think Amanos eat BBA, for instance. 

If you think you really have BBA, try a google or site search for using Excel to kill it.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I am a die hard ei guy, feed those plants they need more.


----------



## joeeey (Mar 10, 2009)

chagovatoloco said:


> I am a die hard ei guy, feed those plants they need more.


LOL I have been told by others not to feed those plants until the algae is gone. humm now you got me thinking.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

Google the estimative index by tom barr it will help I also love this page.

http://www.aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/


----------

